# Does this bother anyone else?



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

It really pisses me off when people think they can just shoot any animal out of season. Example FB friend put a picture of a doe in his yard... Another friend say's should've shot it. And now I'm in argument with the idiot and I feel like I'm being a jerk by explaining something that is currently illegal. He think's he can just shoot anything that walks. Spotted fawns.. Animals out of season. It just rubs me the wrong way and I feel puts a bad rep/name on hunters. K, I'm done ranting...


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Doesn't bother me, diff places have diff laws/regs and everyone feels diff. I know I'm guilty of sayin that stuff, where I lived had diff seasons and it woulda been legal there.

That said, I stay away from giving feelings on that stuff anymore. There's no point


----------



## Highwaygun (Jun 29, 2011)

That statement was dumb. There isnt a place in us you can shoot a deer in June. I'm with OP I hate people that poach or talk about poaching


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

And your incorrect on that, there are places in the US that you can shoot deer in June. Being uninformed just causes arguments, and who wants that. 

Parker, I grew up around subsistence living and it's a diff world.... Everywhere else doesn't get it and never will.


----------



## Highwaygun (Jun 29, 2011)

well inform me cause i dont believe it. where can you legally kill a deer in june?


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Highwaygun said:


> well inform me cause i dont believe it. where can you legally kill a deer in june?


Many different states with crop deprivation permits.


----------



## Highwaygun (Jun 29, 2011)

OP was a persons suggestion to shoot a doe in someones back yard not eating a crop which is poaching. plus what person would want to shoot a doe with fawns or a buck with half grown antlers cause thats your options.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

First you need to learn what poaching in, where I live if a deer walks through my yard during the fall it's perfectly legal for me to shoot it. Where I work, I can shoot one now, I'm almost positive along with other animal. Poaching is NOT shoot an animal in your back yard, hell half the people who I know hunt the land their house is on.

If all you do is trophy hunt, fine, but don't push it on people; it's not for everyone and it's going to be the end of hunting. 

As for where it's legal in june, I don't have the regs I front of me but I know AK opens season in either end of June or early July for blacktail as does Cali. I also know of crop damage permits and those allowed to take deer during summer and other seasons.


----------



## Highwaygun (Jun 29, 2011)

im guess i had blinders on my bad. i live in ark and hunt the south n midwest only and around here summer is a long way from deer season. and i do know of the permits for crop destruction and wasnt thinking bout them either. just where i hunt we have a VERY bad problem with violators that got that hell lets go drink some beer and shot some deer. i guess i was localizing the question


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

That guy that said that was most likely kidding around but in season I can legally shoot deer in my front yard..


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

it doesnt aggravate me as long as they dont actually do it, then I get far away from them if theyd do such a thing, but if they say that most people that I know thatd say that would mean it in a joking way and then I'd laugh and say ya that wouldnt be a good idea.


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

Highwaygun said:


> That statement was dumb. There isnt a place in us you can shoot a deer in June. I'm with OP I hate people that poach or talk about poaching


Farmers can take deer if theyre causing crop damage, or have someone do it for them. So yea you can technically hunt in june......


>-FLETCH-->


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

Highwaygun said:


> well inform me cause i dont believe it. where can you legally kill a deer in june?


Michigan and just about anyother state......do some google'ing of crop damage and DNR regulations before you freak out


>-FLETCH-->


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

Seems to me parkerd is talkin about a person on FB that was talkin about shootin a deer in their front yard. Most states i believe it is legal to shoot deer in your yard but only during season or with a DNR or crop regulation permit. There is a difference between ethical and legal. I have friends with these permits and to my knowledge they take deer during certain times of the year for fear of shootin a pregnant doe, doe with immature fawn, or a buck midgrowth. Now to my knowledge what the people on FB were talkin about was illegal, correct? I believe parkerd is correct because i cant stand poachers or the talk of it. There are loopholes on this subject it just depends if the hunter uses ethical means of take. Can we consider this subject resolved?


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

It also pisses me off when a kid at school says all he does to trap is lay down a trap and put corn over it. That's illegal here and stupid. People like him give us a bad name and same goes for that kid anyone could read it and use it against us. 


Not sent from my iPod touch...


----------



## BirdDawg350 (Jul 7, 2011)

Rory/MO said:


> Many different states with crop deprivation permits.


Im pretty sure you can shoot deer in july in iowa if you have crop damage permits.


----------

